# 2te Graka



## Eisbaer (14. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

Ich hab mir jetzt mal gedacht ich könnte ja mal meinen alten 15" Monitor wieder ausgraben und einfach eine 2te Graka einbauen. Doch irgendwie will mein Win XP Pro nich so richtig! Bekomme im Hardware Manager immer Fehler Code 10 ( Gerät konnte nicht gestartet werden ) aber nach der liste von der seite http://faq.babylonsounds.com/2grakas.html müsste mein SiS 6326 Als Sekundär Graka funzen, zur Info als Primär Graka hab ich eine GeForce 4 MX 440 64 MB DDR Ram. Wäre schön wenn jemmand weis warum es nicht geht.

Danke


----------



## Eisbaer (14. Februar 2004)

Also ich hab das Problem gefunden, musste im BIOS die PCI Karte als Primäre Karte angeben. Also für alle die das Problem auch haben.... einfach mal PCI als Pri. stellen und schon klapts auch mit dem nachbarn (auch wenn der nur ein Monitor ist


----------

